# Whites Tree Frogs



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Hia

Anyone recomend a good care sheet for Whites TF's? I wanted one for a while but the only thing that cocerns me is the noise, do they spend all night croaking loudly? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

*whites*

Hi t-bo

I have been told that the whites tree frog is only noisy at night if it is a male(not sure if this is true though)

As for care sheets there are a few good ones on the net but as with all species dont take any one care sheet to litterally read through a few and gather what you feel is the most repetative of all of them.
This way you get the knowledge that you need and can be pretty sure that it is what is needed for the animal.

Ryan


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks.. but can young tree frogs be sexed ?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

are whites good for first time frogg keepers?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah, from what I know of them they are.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

t-bo said:


> Thanks.. but can young tree frogs be sexed ?


ive been reading up and it seems that they are very hard to sex, unless adult.


----------



## sezemy (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi

I own a couple of White's. They are hard to sex when they are young but it shouldn't put you off. The male croak only lasts a few seconds and you actually get used to it. It has never woken me up or anything. Below is a really good care sheet that describes pretty much everything you need to know.


http://www.bright.net/~a1rep/a1whitecare.html


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the care sheet sezemy! so the male croak isnt that loud? this was the only thing that was worrying me.. 

show us some pics of your whites if you have any 

Cheers


----------



## sezemy (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi

Nah its not annoying at all, in fact if you get them from babies it fun to watch them grow and then the first croak you get is amazing!










That is corry


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

You should totally get one! They're SOO cool !! I want one !!!
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
 


Just incase i've confused anybody...
a) Just bringing up the OLDEST post in phibs, to out-do the others who seem keen on dredging up old threads
b) Such a nooby question from someone who, at one point when this place was run for fun not profit, was so highly regarded


----------



## kirsty-kay (Nov 19, 2011)

I have 3 wtfs they are amazing lil guys the croak is a lovely noise I spend hours trying to get mine going lol excellent first amphib as they are quite sociable as frogs go, mine know its food time and climb down to greet me I love them! ( graham, Gracie and rana)


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Please don't drag up posts from 2005!


----------

